# Dry Feet and Heels



## carrymeCarrie (Jan 15, 2009)

Other than Vermont Bag Balm, Vaseline, plain olive oil, etc. - what do you think is the BEST product or a list of products for taking care of dry skin? Especially for dry heels on your feet?

Suggestions please? And thank you!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I get dry feet sometimes but not that badly. I just change my socks a lot and go shoe free around the house as much as possible. I'm not a fan of creams since they make me feel greasy and sweaty.


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

I happen to really like Mary Kay's Night Emollient creme. Although it's more of a gel. It is really greasy though so I don't suggest it for you Canadian, but if you don't mind the feeling this stuff works wonders. Another helpful tip is to put socks on after you rub on some creme to keep from rubbing off on the carpet or furniture. It really helps it seal it in, as well.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

No sock + cream = slippy feet!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

A Ped Egg to remove dry skin, then use Stridex pads, or something else with salysylic acid, then put on some kind of greasy cream, socks on over that. 
Get the greasiest, cheapest stuff you can find, like Eucerin, but they store brand.
The Stridex helps slough off the dead skin cells.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

I would just soak your feet in water then take a butter knife and scrape the dead dried skin off the top/bottom every day... eventually it will become smoother... I had to do this on the top of my big toes or they turn white


----------



## HarpeR (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a Ped Egg Lucy? Does it work well? Does it hurt at all?
Seems like it could be a little painful. Thanks for tip on the strydex pad....didn't know that. Can I substitute it for a pad of astringent such as Sea Breeze?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Just don't put the butter knife back in the kitchen. Ever!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

I do have a Ped Egg. It only hurts if you rub too fast and cause too much friction, or use it too long to remove too much dead skin. It really does help. Just don't want to use it on the softer skin, only on the heels and I use it on my big toe where I have a callous. 
The Stridex is salysylic acid, not an astringent. It will slough off the dead skin cells, too. Works on elbows, too. As long as the product has at least 2 percent salysylic acid it will work.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Eucerin creme works great-buy generic at Wally World. I have had problems for years and use it heavily before bed...if there are cracks in my finger tips, I super glue them, file and am good to work for several days. VK


----------



## jones34 (Jul 24, 2009)

During Night,In a Water put few drops of coconut oil and rose waterr than clean Your feet by dipping Your feet into it clean your Heels and feet with Pumic Stones,this will remove all wanted Dead cells,clean Your nail Properly Pushing back skin under the nails then Put out Your Leg From Water then Wipe it with soft Towel,then apply Vaseline Over the Heels and then Wear a socks sleep,in Morning you can see the changes Your feet will be soft and soothing.


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

Personally putting coconut oil on my feet followed by socks has been the absolute best thing for dry feet/heels for me and my girls. Nothing has ever worked as well as that for me.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure where I found this recipe but I love it for dry feet/heels 

Lavender Ointment
4 T olive oil
4 T beeswax
3 T cocoa butter
2 t lanolin
10 drops vit. E oil
15 drops lavender oil

Combine olive oil, beeswax, cocoa butter & lanolin and heat thoroughly in double boiler. Add other ingredients and pour into a jar (I use a jelly canning jar) and let cool before covering.


----------



## petercheck12 (Jul 14, 2010)

First of all Soak feet for 5-10 minutes in a warm foot bath made with 1 cup milk and 5 cups warm water and regularly perform massage the homemade foot scrub in a circular motion into bottoms of feet and also Apply moisturizer thickly on feet. A super-rich moisturizer like cocoa butter, Eucerin or even Vaseline works best.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I know this sounds weird but...Vicks Vapor Rub. Put it on followed by socks. Do this every night at bed time. Oh, and I use the cheap stuff from the dollar stores, it works just as well as the name brand.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

My dad was a veterinarian. His practice for many years centered around large animals so his hands were in and out of water out in the elements. In the winter he had cracks so deep his hands would drip blood from them. 

One of his clients brought him bottle of Corn Huskers Lotion and told him to use it first thing in the morning, last thing at night and at least once sometime during the day. Within 72 hours my dad's hands had stopped bleeding and the red, inflamed, cracked look had gone away. Within the week you would never have guessed that he was taking meds for the pain he was in the week before. His hands were almost completely healed.

After that he had a bottle of Corn Huskers in every exam room and sitting on the ledge over every sink at his clinic.

It is not greasy feeling (has no oil in it) and is a lot lighter than most lotions on the market today. I have a huge stash of it. I have really dry skin and winter is awful. I don't know what I would do without it.

ETA: I forgot to say I use it every evening after my shower ... and I use it EVERYWHERE. No more itchy dryness or cracking. I can't prove it but I think it has even kept me from developing those little crows feet that come with "wisdom" (read: age) so far. LOL


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My left foot is cracked as I speak...vaseline and 2 pair socks..it always works; my problem is I'm too lazy to keep it on every day and don't realize I need it till the crack bothers me..

I'll try to be nicer to my feet...soaking in really hot bath water every night doesn't help either.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

guyfour said:


> I would just soak your feet in water then take a butter knife and scrape the dead dried skin off the top/bottom every day... eventually it will become smoother... I had to do this on the top of my big toes or they turn white


Agree with the soak and scrap method, but we also dry our feet then rub a coat of raw honey on our feet then cover them with two layers of socks. Sit back grab a good book and let the honey work it's magic for about two hours.

After about two hours, go back to the tub and wash the honey off your feet with warm/hot water and dry real good. Repeat this daily for about a week and you will find a big difference.

Also, we never wear cotton socks. They tend to retain moisture and cause problems for us. Find good socks that will wick the moisture and funk away.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

BadgeBunny said:


> My dad was a veterinarian. His practice for many years centered around large animals so his hands were in and out of water out in the elements. In the winter he had cracks so deep his hands would drip blood from them.
> 
> One of his clients brought him bottle of Corn Huskers Lotion and told him to use it first thing in the morning, last thing at night and at least once sometime during the day. Within 72 hours my dad's hands had stopped bleeding and the red, inflamed, cracked look had gone away. Within the week you would never have guessed that he was taking meds for the pain he was in the week before. His hands were almost completely healed.
> 
> ...


Corn Huskers Lotion is great and getting harder and harder to find in my neck of the woods.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

vikx said:


> Eucerin creme works great-buy generic at Wally World. VK


The generic Eucerin at the dollar store is even cheaper, but yeah, it's great stuff.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> One of his clients brought him bottle of Corn Huskers Lotion
> LOL


My dad uses this. He says it makes the skin feel soft & moisturizes it but doesn't make the skin delicate like most lotions do. My dad worked on cars as a hobby & needed his skin to be tough so he didn't end up with cuts & scrapes all over.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Corn Huskers Lotion is great and getting harder and harder to find in my neck of the woods. 


So, where do you get this?? :dunno:

I'm convinced I'd like to try it..I actually have to stay indoors sometimes due to cracked skin on my feet. :gaah:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Corn Huskers Lotion is great and getting harder and harder to find in my neck of the woods.
> 
> So, where do you get this?? :dunno:
> 
> I'm convinced I'd like to try it..I actually have to stay indoors sometimes due to cracked skin on my feet. :gaah:


The last time I found it was at one of our older drug stores ... he had four and I bought all of them ... So that is where I would start.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*Andi said:


> The last time I found it was at one of our older drug stores ... he had four and I bought all of them ... So that is where I would start.
> 
> Hope this helps.


My husband just told me it was at Walmart and most pharmacies in this area---thanks...must be one of those products that is only sold in some states--that happens sometimes..


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm fond of Palmer's Shea Butter Concentrated Cream. Especially overnight w/ socks. It can be found at the Mart of Wall, the Mart of K, and other box-like Marts.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks to GypsySue and MMM, I now use coconut oil after my shower and it really seems to be helping. It absorbs quickly and does not feel thick or heavy on the skin.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Corn Huskers Lotion is great and getting harder and harder to find in my neck of the woods.
> 
> So, where do you get this?? :dunno:
> 
> I'm convinced I'd like to try it..I actually have to stay indoors sometimes due to cracked skin on my feet. :gaah:


I found it at a local grocer here. Went in today to get some and they were out, but the inventory sticker was still on the shelf. I talked to the manager and she said they could special order it for me but they don't keep it on the shelf anymore. I am going back Friday to pick up a case. I'll find out what company they order from ... maybe there is a place online we could get it.

In the winter when my heels get rough I use Lava soap to scrub my heels and then put Corn Huskers on under my wool socks. Sometimes I leave my socks on when I go to bed, sometimes I don't.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll have to give the Corn Huskers a try. My fingertips have been a problem for years during the winter months (I'm an auto mechanic) and lotions only help a little.  

Tim


----------



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

According to me, the best method to treat the cracked heels is :- Soak your feet in a bucket containing warm water for 10 min and take your feet out of the bucket and scrub your heels with a pumice stone. It will remove the dead cells of your heels. Apply moisturizer and foot cream on them and wear socks to protect the treated heels.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

a big + 1 on the coconut oil- slather it on at bed time and the put a pair of socks on over.
Now if the cracks don't heal up right off, you might have a bit of athletes foot on them.. I would try smearing a nice layer of good honey on your feet at bedtime and then covering with the socks for a good week (every night I mean )and put the coconut oil on after bath/shower in the morning.


----------



## tyrarobs (Feb 5, 2011)

i use honey as foot scrub..and then at night, i put petroleum jelly all over my feet and then put on a sock


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Corn Huskers Lotion is great and getting harder and harder to find in my neck of the woods.
> 
> So, where do you get this?? :dunno:
> 
> I'm convinced I'd like to try it..I actually have to stay indoors sometimes due to cracked skin on my feet. :gaah:


OK JayJay ... I have done some looking around and the only place I have found Corn Huskers lotion with any kind of regularity is on Amazon but dang it is pricey ... $7.00/a bottle. Even the little grocery store here can only get it hit and miss ... I am heartbroken. I don't even know what else to use in place of it if I run out and can't find it anymore. 

If anybody finds it on line for cheaper than Amazon could you please post up?? Thanks!!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

BadgeBunny said:


> OK JayJay ... I have done some looking around and the only place I have found Corn Huskers lotion with any kind of regularity is on Amazon but dang it is pricey ... $7.00/a bottle. Even the little grocery store here can only get it hit and miss ... I am heartbroken. I don't even know what else to use in place of it if I run out and can't find it anymore.
> 
> If anybody finds it on line for cheaper than Amazon could you please post up?? Thanks!!


H just brought me some from Walmart last week, and he doesn't know what he paid...:gaah:

Men don't care...if it was $100 he would have brought it home...sometimes I love him for that, sometimes, not so much!!:ignore:

I just called...$2.97 at Walmart.


----------

